# find a girlfriend



## unhappyx (Mar 10, 2012)

Goal: find a pretty girlfriend who i can open up to completly within 2 weeks. GO!


----------



## LWR (Feb 27, 2012)

best of luck


----------



## Jef (Jan 8, 2012)

I think the greatest chance is to find a girlfriend but you won't be able to open up completly. If that happends, you're lucky


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

That's certainly ambitious I think goals that require other people are sometimes harder to do.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Yeah, it's easier to set goals for yourself. I've learnt that the hard way.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

This is a weird goal to make. So - you're gonna force yourself to like someone & become their boyfriend? Rush things along at an awkwardly fast rate. You might fool yourself into believing you like someone just for the chance to meet your goal.

But good luck & let us know how it goes.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Gd luck I need to try this one soon as, before i get too old. time passes quiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

Monroee said:


> This is a weird goal to make. So - you're gonna force yourself to like someone & become their boyfriend? Rush things along at an awkwardly fast rate. You might fool yourself into believing you like someone just for the chance to meet your goal.
> 
> But good luck & let us know how it goes.


agreed


----------



## LiveFreeOrDieHard (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't mean to be negative, but I hope you aren't setting yourself up for disappointment later with such a aggressive goal.
Best of Luck!


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

Monroee said:


> This is a weird goal to make. So - you're gonna force yourself to like someone & become their boyfriend? Rush things along at an awkwardly fast rate. You might fool yourself into believing you like someone just for the chance to meet your goal.
> 
> But good luck & let us know how it goes.


Maybe, I dunno. There's a lot of nice girls around the place so it's not impossible. But I think to find a gf who you can open up to about EVERYTHING within 2 weeks is pushing it. Maybe "get a gf in 2 weeks" is good enough. Cause if you go opening up to her on day 3 of the relationship about "everything" that would scare off some people, and not necessarily unreasonably either.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Just wondering how's your two weeks quest for a girlfriend is going so far?


----------



## SimplyStatic (Mar 21, 2012)

I have made a similar goal in the past, namely to find a girlfriend within 1 year. This was back in high school and I was unsuccessful. Finding a girlfriend in 2 weeks would probably be impossible for me or even most of my unshy friends. I have had the most success dating online, as it is easier for me to approach women that way. Hope this helps.

-Matt


----------



## Zypherus (Mar 30, 2012)

I tried this and failed miserably. Although I found humor in being rejected.


----------



## Jef (Jan 8, 2012)

*About*



Monroee said:


> This is a weird goal to make. So - you're gonna force yourself to like someone & become their boyfriend? Rush things along at an awkwardly fast rate. You might fool yourself into believing you like someone just for the chance to meet your goal.


Good thinking ... I didn't see that side, setting goals can be tricky


----------



## CityslickerCody (Feb 23, 2012)

I think since love can't be forced the goal of finding a girlfriend within two weeks will just end in disapointment, but I hope you do succeed and find one within two weeks  Just don't get your hopes up if it doesn't work out because finding a girlfriend takes time.


----------

